# Best way to felt a shed roof?



## DTR (9 Aug 2014)

Seems like an obvious question, but I keep learning on this forum that there's often a better way of doing things.

With the recent heavy rain I've been getting a few leaks. The shed is 16' x 10' with an apex roof. The roof is made from 1/2" tongue and groove. What would be the best method of covering the roof? There are some trees behind the shed that overhang somewhat, including some hazel branches that droop down onto the roof with the weight of a heavy downpour (I really should cut that one back).

Thanks


----------



## kostello (9 Aug 2014)

If you never want to do it again use a one piece EPDM rubber roof held down with battens at the edges


----------



## RossJarvis (9 Aug 2014)

I am far from being an Expert, but from what I've picked up recently, you want to start with the best quality felt you can get, some seems to only last a few years whereas some seems likely to last a couple or three decades. You also want to get some "roof felt glue" (it probably has a proper name :?: To seal the joints with. And then a lot of short (13mm) galvanised clout nails (and several spare finger tips (hammer) ).

There are two ways to lay the felt, horizontally and up and over (vertically?). I think horizontally is probably best as it leaves fewer joints and the joints seem more water-tight to my mind. I think the up and over method is easier if you're doing it single handed.

Check for any rot etc in the old roof and make good, then lay from the lower edge up, leaving an inch or two overlap at the bottom and sides. One edge of the felt should have a strip without grit which is where you overlap the next layer and apply the sealant, this should be along the top. Nail about 18" apart along the top edge only, where the rolls will overlap. When you get to the ridge, be prepared to curse, jump up and down and cry. It can be a right *****r to cross the ridge without it buckling and going off at angles etc. Ideally you want to overlap the ridge by about 4 inches with the whole width of the felt. You also want the side you're most going to Look at, look the best, so the last roll that goes on should go along this side, leaving the dodgy looking join where someone else can look at it. You may need to cut along the length of the felt roll to give you the best overlap at this point. Be prepared to use several hundred Stanley Knife blades or Industrial Snips.

Finally tack the overlap around the edges with nails about 2" apart. Though this can be fiddly depending on any overhang, facias etc.

Also see here;

http://www.ikogroup.co.uk/SiteFiles/Con ... to-_2_.pdf


----------



## rafezetter (9 Aug 2014)

kostello":1p5a83ez said:


> If you never want to do it again use a one piece EPDM rubber roof held down with battens at the edges



+1 I've heard they are excelllent.


----------



## RobinBHM (9 Aug 2014)

Rubberforroofs have an ebay shop for EPDM. 

For a flat roof epdm is glued down to plywood, but for a shed roof you can get away with holding around the edges with battens. Unglued it will wrinkle somewhat as it expands / contracts but will remain entirely weather proof for many years. It is more expensive than felt but easier to fit and lasts 30 or so years.


----------



## Zeddedhed (9 Aug 2014)

+1 for rubber/epdm. Its bombproof


----------



## AndyT (9 Aug 2014)

If you don't want to stump up for the EPDM, I recently did two small sheds with Wickes 'ultra durable' felt. They claim 15 year life. It was certainly a lot better than the papery stuff I removed and being tougher was easy to handle.
Another plus was that I bought three rolls and only needed two - they took back the surplus with no bother at all.

http://www.wickes.co.uk/Wickes-Ultra-Durable-Shed-Felt-8x1m/p/164067


----------



## flying haggis (9 Aug 2014)

AndyT":1f6jit4g said:


> If you don't want to stump up for the EPDM, I recently did two small sheds with Wickes 'ultra durable' felt. They claim 15 year life. It was certainly a lot better than the papery stuff I removed and being tougher was easy to handle.<BR abp="774">Another plus was that I bought three rolls and only needed two - they took back the surplus with no bother at all.<BR abp="775"><BR abp="776">http://www.wickes.co.uk/Wickes-Ultra-Durable-Shed-Felt-8x1m/p/164067



I used the wickes stuff that Andy used but be aware that there is no "ungritted" strip to glue the next piece to. because of the lack of ungritted strip it also doesnt cover as much as you have to over lap the gritted bit. I worked out that I could have got away with three rolls to do my shed/workshop but because of the lack of overlap strip I ended up having to use offcuts to make up the shortfall, still that "glue" they sell is good! you can see the strip I had to add to acheive the correct cover just above the left hand edge of the door


----------



## AndyT (9 Aug 2014)

Hmm... I just overlapped onto the grit with plenty of adhesive. The overlaps were quite big - 8 to 12 inches - so I think it will be alright.

Also, if you possibly can, do the job on a nice warm dry day, it makes everything easier.


----------



## StevieB (9 Aug 2014)

+1 for EPDM, but don't use contact adhesive unless you have plenty of hands to help. I did, and my father didn't quite grasp the true meaning of the contact part of contact adhesive - half my shed roof now looks more wrinkled than an elephants scrotum


----------



## DTR (9 Aug 2014)

RossJarvis":xu04vfsr said:


> long post



Thanks for the detailed explanation. That is pretty much how I did it last time round so it's nice to know I wasn't barking up the wrong tree  



AndyT":xu04vfsr said:


> If you don't want to stump up for the EPDM, I recently did two small sheds with Wickes 'ultra durable' felt. They claim 15 year life. It was certainly a lot better than the papery stuff I removed and being tougher was easy to handle.



Thanks for the tip. Originally I used the cheapo felt that came with the shed, so that might explain its short life.

I'll look into this kinky sounding rubber stuff too. Thanks for the tips guys


----------



## RossJarvis (10 Aug 2014)

Having seen the other replies I think I mis-read your original post #-o . Despite having a rough idea on how to felt a roof, I think I would go with most others here and actually put the rubber wotsit on instead


----------



## nanscombe (10 Aug 2014)

One thing you want to do is use the right length of clout nails, too long and .. Drip, drip, drip :evil:


----------



## flying haggis (10 Aug 2014)

nanscombe":32dn5fcr said:


> One thing you want to do is use the right length of clout nails, too long and .. Drip, drip, drip :evil:



easy to solve though, just put a wine bottle cork on each nail. Now just need a source of corks, will get there eventually.......


----------



## nanscombe (10 Aug 2014)

Damn! I just used mastic. :evil:

... and no, it wasn't me who made the original c*ck up. :lol:


----------



## Benchwayze (11 Aug 2014)

Best way to felt a shed roof? 
On the outside...


----------



## DTR (12 Aug 2014)

RossJarvis":17i1y5jw said:


> Having seen the other replies I think I mis-read your original post #-o .



Not at all, I was hoping someone would post up a method. I was starting to think I was going senile...


----------



## DTR (12 Aug 2014)

Benchwayze":8qdmy1pe said:


> Best way to felt a shed roof?
> On the outside...


Ha!


----------



## Benchwayze (12 Aug 2014)

Seriously Dave, 

I'd consider 'Onduline' corrugated felt roofing panels. 

http://www.onduline.co.uk/products/onduline/

HTH

John


----------

